# Favorite new throw away lighter



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Stopped in a local humidor and picked up a couple of sticks.At the counter they had the normal selection of BICS and such.They also had a $1.99 refilleable,adjustable,clear reservoir torch shaped like a BIC.Damn thing works great.Havent tried to refill it yet but it if works for a couple of fillings you have got your moneys worth. It's called NULITE.Burns through fuel at a prodigious rate but so far has worked flawlessly.FrankB


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds good enough to light my smokes...I still am fond of the Ronson Jet-Lites from Wally World.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Hadn't heard of them before, but I Googled it and found a place that sells them for $16 for 50 lighters! That's a cheap lighter!

http://cheapysmokeswholesaledistributing.com/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

volum said:


> Sounds good enough to light my smokes...I still am fond of the Ronson Jet-Lites from Wally World.


:tpd: No kidding... my Ronson works better than either of my Colibris for a fraction of the price. Good deal! :ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

volum said:


> Sounds good enough to light my smokes...I still am fond of the Ronson Jet-Lites from Wally World.


JET-Lites Rule!!!
One year warranty too.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> JET-Lites Rule!!!
> One year warranty too.


So with this, in combination with many other things I've heard, where does Colibri get the right to charge the prices they do? The name and "good" looks??


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

P. T. Barnum said it best.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

I purchased a Calibri back in the 70's.Was a soft flame,the first of the piezo electrics.Survived two trips into the Mississippi when I managed to fall off barges that I was working on at the time.Was completely reliable.Paid $40 bucks for it in about 1974.That was really expensive in those days.finally lost it around 1990.It's a shame the quality has declined.FrankB


----------



## Moosecakes (May 12, 2007)

sounds like a nice find. Also it sounds like the ronson's from wall mart are a good buy. Might have to get one and give it a try, but for now I'll stick to my Zippo, everyone seems to argue the fact that it gives a funky taste, but I've never experienced it. To each his own though :ss

- Tyler


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

volum said:


> Sounds good enough to light my smokes...I still am fond of the Ronson Jet-Lites from Wally World.


:tpd:

Coleman makes a good one also, it is about $8. I am sold on the Ronson Jet-lites. I got the free Colibri with subscription to Cigar Magazine, so far so good with that one.

The Ronsons are fricking horses though!


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I swear ronsons would run on axle grease if u could get it in the tank. Great lighters that always work.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> I swear ronsons would run on axle grease if u could get it in the tank. Great lighters that always work.


:r They are tough... have a large tank for relative size. :ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

thunderbucks said:


> So with this, in combination with many other things I've heard, where does Colibri get the right to charge the prices they do? The name and "good" looks??


Of course?

Why purchase a pair of "Nikes" when you could find a Wal-mart brand shoe that performs the same tasks just as well?

You noob.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

My first Ronson quit after one refill. The second one seems to be going strong after multiple refills. Can't complain, I bought 3 for less than $10 :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a Ronson.

Paid $3.00 for it and it still works no matter what I have done to it. Good lighter for the money.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got three and they represent a good "bang for the buck". I'm using Ronson fuel only in one of them and the other two get "King" fuel. So far, all are running well.

WyoBob


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll have to look for those... until then I"ll stick with my Ronson and Z-Plus! :ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I was thinking I may pick up a Ronson today.


The Zippo Blu I've been using (the freebie everyone received) lost its flint a few days back and I really don't feel like replacing it. The lighter has bummed me out over all. So consequently, I caught myself firing up a Padilla hybrid with a BIC last night. I know, I know... I am a :BS.


----------

